# Steam/Epic and alike clients randomly lose connection



## kurosagi01 (Jan 22, 2020)

So this is the 2nd or 3rd time it has happened now, every now and then all my game clients will randomly disconnect from the server despite still having internet connection.
Has this happened to anyone else?
My older brother has also had it happen to him aswell on his PC.


----------



## ixi (Jan 22, 2020)

Are you both on the same lan? There can be more reasons.

ISP fault till you.
ISP fault from your location till steam server (routing).
Other ISP (carriers) fault between your ISP and your dst.
Local LAN problem. As well it can be because of your pc and dunno what is happening on it.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 22, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> Has this happened to anyone else?


Yep, I have this thing happening all the time for the past couple of years. I think it has something to do with steam not properly validating your session ID (especially on fresh start). 
For example, friends list would pop up occasionally with failure to load, or if I try to load my profile or a store page(anything w/ WebUI), then the first load always fails until I re-load the page. Afterwards everything is fine for a couple of hours, and it's only webUI elements.


----------



## ixi (Jan 22, 2020)

At least for me I have never had random disconnects and reconnects.

Except those times when steam or isp is doing planned works.


----------



## Lindatje (Feb 9, 2020)

Is that with playing online or with downloading games / updates?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 9, 2020)

Never happened to me. I have multiple people with steam accounts in my network at any given time.


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Feb 9, 2020)

Nope hasn't happen to me.  However various router level threat protection stuff, PI-HOLE lists...etc...  can interfere with programs like Steam and epic store DRM connections.


----------



## InhaleOblivion (Feb 9, 2020)

I haven't personally had this issue either unless my ISP were upgrading on their end.  I would definitely start with them or the router being used on the network.


----------



## basco (Feb 9, 2020)

never had probs bout 13 years and since last year mostly with steam friends\coop play random disconnects.
same provider and only 2 modems all the years so ......


----------

